# And then there were 4 in Las Vegas!



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I just learned of 2 more dendroboard members in the last couple of weeks, so we might be able to do a meeting! Feeling a little envious of the S. Cal. group of talented froggers, thought I would post to see if there are some more Vegans out there - I hope so!

Sally


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Im about an hour and a half from Vegas does that count?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You may want to reword that to Las Vegans. Vegans may get you an entirely different crowd then you're after.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

laylow - Actually your 1 of the four 

jubjub- All veeegans are welcome as long as they can handle the fruit fly thing!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet, I claim Vegas all day every day!!


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

Make that 5 =)

I live down in the far northwest of Henderson. I keep some frogs at work (Zappos.com), and we're adding a 40 gallon with 5 R. fantastica. At the same time, I plan on setting up a 10 or 20 "on end" style tank at home for a group of 3 R. imitator since I love those guys (and I have to keep the flies going for work anyway..).


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in Reno I know thats a long ways from Vegas but just wanted to put the count up for froggers in Nevada


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The group of Las Vegas froggers is growing!!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

This is great! From what I have heard, we will have more then a dozen species or morphs between us. Maybe we could try and get together late Oct. or early Nov. Give our Reno friend a chance to visit! I am also very much into some plant swapping.

Sally


----------



## inktomi (Nov 17, 2007)

That would be fun. I won't have any frogs by then though.. just getting back in and all. Should have the tanks going well by late November - UE tells me to expect the frogs sometime in early December.


----------



## billbraski (Sep 23, 2009)

Las Vegas as well
new to the hobby (6 months), have azureus and leucs. would like to trade one of my male azurs for a female adult azur if anyone has one..


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I think that makes 7! and welcome to Dendroboard.

Sally


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

It looks verygood that a least 4 LV frog people are available to get together for the 1st time! Saturday Nov. 21st - late afternoon. Please PM me if you would like directions or encouragement to come, it is so cool to have some local frog people finally. 

Sally


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Go Vegas !

Your guys should make a social club in the community forum.

Isn't there a cool retail reptile store in the strip area or close?

Last time I was in town, I had my fill of Ceasars and Pure in about one night and was itching to rent a car and hit the desert in search of some croats....

ah well....


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Go Vegas !
> 
> Isn't there a cool retail reptile store in the strip area or close?


You are probably thinking of Exotic Pets. Now, before I moved here, legend has it that there was this little shop called Black Jungle.. wonder what ever happened to it...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Still on track for this Sat Nov 21 at 5pm ...pm for info.

or [email protected] 

Sally


----------



## billbraski (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone in vegas interested in a female azureus? Free for pickup, live near sunset park.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm here to say "add another enthusiast" to the Vegas count! i live by Sahara & Nellis, and sure could use a decent Herp and a saltwater store on our side of town! i just saw an add on C/L for a reptile shop opening up in the Bonanza mini-mall on Charleston & Bruce, and a saltwater shop opening up on Losee & Alliante. Exotic Pets has been great for supplies(and for oogling the 2 pairs of albino western diamondbacks!), but its a 40 minute drive. still worth it, though. I've been here since 1978 and i do seem to recall a shop popping up with the black jungle, but it seems like they quit or went under in a real short amount of time. There was a reptile shop on Maryland Parkway right across from the Boulevard Mall, but they closed back in '81. There was another one on Lake Mead and Civic Center(sw corner) but they closed around '83? A lady named Sandy had a real nice shop on Stewart & Nellis, but closed it down around '98? any other good local shops i should check out? took a break to raise kids for awhile. note; you need a big aquarium for them, and if you bring them feeder mice, you get told to sleep on the couch! i'm up for meeting somewhere on a weekend.


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

oh yea, i think black jungle was on Highland or Western or Industrial. i really think it was on Western. never made it to there.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Welcome to DB, nice to have a long time resident of Vegas. Black Jungle, by the way, is still very much around ... just on the east coast. I will pm you and give you the scoop on other froggers getting together.

Sally


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, add another... I don’t know if im a frogger, more like a chameleon-r with some pet frogs. Myself I am a 3d generation SoHendo, my wife is a 3d generation Vegas proper. Are you all members of the local herp society?


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

vegas chad said:


> Well, add another... I don’t know if im a frogger, more like a chameleon-r with some pet frogs. Myself I am a 3d generation SoHendo, my wife is a 3d generation Vegas proper. Are you all members of the local herp society?


not a member yet... weren't you at the reptile show at cashman???


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

waterbed fred said:


> not a member yet... weren't you at the reptile show at cashman???



I was indeed.


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

You can add another. I'm not in Vegas but St george which is pretty close  not much going on here...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hello Vegas and those nearby,

I am doing some clean up in the frog room in preperation for what I may come home with from American Frog Day (yay!) I need to break down some froglet tanks that have lots of easy common plants creeping fig, pothos, some ferns etc. I will be tossing them this weekend.... unless someone wants to pick up for free. You will need to clean/treat accordingly yourself. Just let me know via pm or [email protected], if you could use them

Sally


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Hello to everyone.

Thinking of getting to dart frogs again. We moved here 3 yrs ago from Los Angeles.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Great! 

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help get you back to frogs....

Sally


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

I got a 29 gallon for free but have to wait for my brother from CA, I have some plants right now.. Would like to start a termite culture. Then will decide if I want Leucs or Azureus.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Anybody here in las vegas or near, have termite culture available?
I


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

So glad you guys are getting a community together in Vegas, I remember a while back when Sally got into the hobby, and that made two of us in Vegas. How are the frogs Sally? The kids still love the Monkey book you gave them. Hope you are well and I would love to hear about your collection now.

Best regards from the other side of the pond,

Steve


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Steve!!

It is so good to hear from you! I still have most of your frogs ( a couple have new homes) and a number more...you set me on a path of no return, I had to add another rack or two!
I will pm the full story soon enough, but let me say now if you plan a visit back to LV, your family is always welcome. 

Sally


----------



## Mike-pin (Jul 23, 2010)

Im new in the hobby and live in North West Las Vegas. Good to see others out here. Ill be posting my set up soon.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Mike ,

I live in that area as well. Do you have frogs yet? I guess we are overdue for a meeting ..maybe after holidays. In any case, welcome to dendorboard and just yell if you need something. 

Sally


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

It is last minute, but I know a couple of people are available to get together for frog chat this Sat the 18th afternoon/eve if anyone else is interested. I have some plants and feeders available for trade/sale. Just pm or email: [email protected] for location!

Also I would love to find someone who would take over selling fruit fly cultures and kits to Pet Kingdom and perhaps another store as well. I have been doing for 2 years mainly because I occasionally have sold frogs and want to make sure they got fed! However really I do not have time to do it as regularly as they order. Details are easy and it is a little extra cash

Happy Holidays
Sally


----------



## DartFan (Dec 19, 2010)

azure89 said:


> I live in Reno I know thats a long ways from Vegas but just wanted to put the count up for froggers in Nevada


also from reno! is there a place in town to get frogs? I know Pet Supermarket is supposedly trying to get some.....


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am resurrecting this thread just to remind anyone interested that there is a show in town this weekend ..and at least one dart frog vendor. 

Las Vegas Reptile Expo - Next Event May 14 & 15, 2011

As an update I know there are some active PDF keepers that are not in this thread so ..technically we are way past 4 in Vegas!

Sally


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey sally, have we figured out recently how many froggers we have here? I think it would be sweet to create a group and maybe set up some meeting time soon. Also I noticed there is a reptile expo in october.... Are those typically any good for dart frog stuff?


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

LLL usually has PDF 'stuff', we get 1 PDF vendor too.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

dartboard said:


> Hey sally, have we figured out recently how many froggers we have here? I think it would be sweet to create a group and maybe set up some meeting time soon. Also I noticed there is a reptile expo in october.... Are those typically any good for dart frog stuff?


Great! Did I just hear you volunteer to set up a DB group for Vegas, sounds perfect 
Chad has it right, that is the sum total of PDF related vendors at the expo. We could try a get together toward the end of the show, late Sat afternoon maybe. Just thinking out loud.

Sally


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay I made the group, "vegas/southern utah frog group" the only problem is I am the only member. Hopefully this changes soon.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Nice Job..! Already at an amazing 3 members

Sally
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/vegas-southern-utah-frog-group.html


----------



## CREEPlNG_DEATH (Nov 28, 2009)

I need to join this group, I didn't think there were any froggers here accept me and srrrio we still need to get together.


----------



## vegas chad (Jul 21, 2008)

Party, woooooooo


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

So how many of us are out here now? I just moved to the area about a month ago.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

Another Nevadian, however Northern Nevada I live outside of reno about 2 hours.


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Well we are up to 8 members, I think there are quite a few around here. We should have a get together sometime soon maybe around the same time as the reptile expo coming up.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't see it anywhere, but who has what species?

Anybody have anything reproducing? Always looking for new stuff, but if I can get things locally without shipping even better.

I have Azureus, Banded Leucs, Sips, Varadero, Tarapoto, Cobalts and some young Bri Bri. I think that is it off the top of my head. Nothing putting out eggs at the moment though.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

John,

Welcome to Vegas! The good news is that from what I know of people with frogs here, we have remarkably little overlap. Lots of different species, now everyone needs to get all of them breeding.!

I need to post in classifieds soon with some froglets and a few adults to make some room but I will try and figure out how to use the Vegas group thing to post locals first. 

Dartboard,
We could just try and all meet at the Expo on Sat at noonish, maybe at Chad's Tiki Tiki Reptiles and get faces to names and talk over a time and place for an "official meet".Or I could also probably host the Friday eve preceding the expo as it is Nevada Day..and I do not have to work that day!

Thoughts anyone??
Sally


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

I just found out that I have a conference thing I have to be to that weekend in San Diego. I am really bummed about this as I was really looking forward to checking the expo out. I guess I am going to have to meet some of you either before that or after that.

As far as Frogs, I have 4 vent thumbnails, and 5 yellow terribillis.
They are all sub adults so no breeding or anything yet. I just picked up a 55 gallon at petco and I am going to make a new tank for some type of pumilio species I think, and eventually I will get some azureus. That would give me one species out of 4 different groups!


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Anybody have any spring tail cultures or other micro-fauna in the Vegas area? Need to seed a new tank and sadly I forgot my cultures in the garage when I moved out here. They would appear to be dead. 

Thanks

John


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I had thought until yesterday that the Expo at the Santa Fe was at the end of the month ..but it is this weekend the 22nd and 23rd! 

I believe at least 2 other members are going, anybody else? 

Sally


----------



## cosyis77 (Mar 12, 2012)

new to frog, new to vegas!Joined group!


----------



## DaveRego (May 29, 2010)

I'm in Henderson. I Hope to purchase my first frogs at the show this weekend.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Lots of frogs this time, got some leucs. No red galacts on sight. Almost got me some tadpoles.

Year past still my azureus are not producing eggs?


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Anyone here in Las Vegas got extra culture of fruit flies?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hi Dennis,

I always have cultures and you are welcome. Also Vegas Chad opened up a shop..Reptiles and Reefs I think is the name. It is in the Target shopping center at Stephanie and Sunset and he has fruit flies, which might be closer to you.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Srrrio, I believe I got one from him and my miscalcuation on my side, I will check out their store.


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

Also in Vegas and fairly new to the hobby. Hoping to meet some nice people and make some friends.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

New friends, opportunity it is.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Well speaking of new friends, I would like to invite those interested, to meet next Sat evening. I know there are some new dart frogs keepers in Vegas and sometimes talking with a few froggers and seeing a few set ups worth a thousand posts! 
I would love to see our local frogging community to grow.

Sat 6/9/12 6pm- till frog lights go out. 
Near Jones and Alta, contact me for address, PM or [email protected]

Post if there is something you need or you have something to trade or sell. I opened some Repashy plus by accident so if anybody wants my older stuff for free it has 2 months left before it should be trashed. I also have a pair of newly proven powder blue tinctorius.

Hope to see more then 4 !


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Hi Sally

Can you move it on the 16th instead? That's my wife's graduation and we are watching the boxing fight (pay per view).

God bless.


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

I'll definitely be showing up. Any weekend day is fine.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Dennis, the 9th is my best option, I am so sorry you will not be able to make it.

So that means so far..1 no 2 yes and 1 maybe. That is almost a meet, but I hope we can dig up a couple more!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am home from work and feeling a bit overwhelmed with all of life’s little obstacles. So I think I will cancel the idea of a meet tomorrow. Also 3 of the 4 people that have replied have been at my house not to long ago. It would be great to see some new people get to know each other, but it does not look like that is going to happen this time. 

There is always next time


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm from the Reno/tahoe area but I make it down to LV at least 2 times a year. I have a lot of family there.


----------



## karag (May 12, 2005)

Grr. missed the show.... I didn't know...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hello Vegans and friends of, I wanted to get a new thread going, here is the link : 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/west/89986-las-vegas-nevada.html#post794600


----------

